# Sticky  Windows 8.1 Tutorial



## TerryNet

*PROLOGUE* This is based on Taming the Windows 8 DESKTOP GUI and includes contributions by gurutech and Macboatmaster and review/feedback by etaf, LauraMJ and Drabdr.

*INTRO*

Your first decision with a new PC or new 8.1 installation is whether you want your User Account (login) to be the traditional "local" Administrator type account or a Microsoft Account. If your choice is the former just make sure you are not connected to the internet initially (until you are reluctantly allowed to use a local account).

If you'd like to take control and use Windows 8.1 pretty much the same way you used previous versions of Windows (in particular XP, Vista and 7) you may find this thread a useful beginning.

There are two (almost separate) Graphical User Interfaces (GUI) in Windows 8.1. The one you see in Microsoft ads is the Modern UI, and features the Start Screen. The Desktop GUI is the traditional Windows Desktop, and is nearly identical to that of Windows 7. This article may help Modern UI users, but is mostly intended for Desktop users.

I'm assuming the use of a *keyboard* and a mouse, touchpad or trackball to control a *mouse pointer*. Much should also be applicable to a touch screen, but I haven't learned any special swipes and swopes and sweeps or whatever they call the fancy movements.

When you login you are automatically taken to the *Start screen* (Modern UI), with all those funny looking *Tiles* (this action can be changed to enter the Desktop directly, and with the 8.1 Update is the default only for touch screens). I encourage you to take some time (later, but soon) to customize it to your liking. Most of the tiles I made the smaller Windows 8 size and disabled the "active" feature. If I get ambitious I may make many of the tiles even smaller, as Windows 8.1 allows. If you click on that arrow at the lower left you get small tiles for (almost) all the Apps on the system in alphabetical order.

With 8.1 Update (April 8, 2014) two more actions have been added to the Start screen at the upper right--Power and Search options.

An App represented by a tile can be a Windows Store App, such as Weather, Calendar, Mail, tunein, etc., or a desktop application, such as Mozilla Thunderbird, Mozilla Firefox and TeamViewer 8. A Windows Store App can be one that is automatically included (such as the first 3 I listed) or one that you buy or get for free (e.g., tunein) by going to "Store."

Note that Internet Explorer is stranger than in previous versions. There is a Desktop version and a Windows Store version. I really don't know anything about the Windows Store version because if you install another browser as default (e.g., Firefox) you can no longer use the Windows Store IE.

One way to get to the traditional Desktop is to click on the Desktop tile. Once there you can (and I do!) work just about the same as you can in Windows 7. The only significant difference is that the Start Orb in Windows 7 brings up the Start Menu while in Windows 8.1 the Start button takes you to the Start screen. By the way, whenever you are on the Start screen you can search by simply beginning to type. If you right click on the Windows 8.1 Start button you get a great menu (the Quick Access menu) with links to Control Panel, Computer Management, shut down options, and many other features. (In general "right click" with a touch screen is press and hold for two or three seconds.)

You can also get to the Desktop by clicking on any tile that represents a desktop application.

To skip the Start screen when you login right click an empty spot on the Taskbar - Properties -Navigation tab - see the first option under Start screen. Beginning with the 8.1 Update (April 8, 2014) this is the default for systems without touch screens.

The included Windows firewall and Windows Defender are sufficient security for many people in Windows 8 and 8.1. Often other security applications give more trouble than they are worth IMO.

*ESCAPE FROM AN APP OR FROM THE START SCREEN*

Click on any of those Windows Store tiles (not called "icons") on the Start screen and you'll find your entire screen gobbled up by the Photo or Mail or whatever App--and no apparent way to get out of it! Solution: hit the *< Windows logo>* key to go to the Start screen while leaving the App to continue running (especially useful for music!). To exit the App "grab" the top of the screen (with your mouse pointer) and pull it to the bottom or use *< Alt> + < F4>*. Back to the Start screen. Beginning with 8.1 Update there is now useful options at the very top of these Apps--hover your mouse pointer there if the options are invisible. Click on the symbol in the left corner for some actions and note the minimize and exit buttons on the right.

Now click on the "Desktop" tile or use *< Windows Logo> + d* and you'll find yourself in mostly familiar territory--the Desktop GUI. A lot of differences from XP, but could be Windows 7 except

a. Start Orb replaced by the Windows-looking Start button;
b. no gadgets;
c. borders of windows are not transparent;
d. the "show desktop" rectangle is still at the right end of the task bar, but is nearly invisible.

*START MENU ALTERNATIVES*

Of the above four exceptions only the lack of a Start Orb--and the Start menu that it would summon--is worthy of discussion. Some people install a third party Start menu; I think that Classic Shell is a popular one. For a whole bunch of Start Menus see A List Of Start Menu Replacements for Windows 8.

I never made full use of the different parts for the Start Menu in XP, Vista or 7. Mostly just went to All Programs or a few options such as Control Panel or Run. For the latter usage I find the Windows 8.1 Quick Access menu to be more than satisfactory. It includes Shut down, Sleep, Command Prompt, Elevated Command Prompt, Run, Control Panel and others.To get to it right click the Start button or use *< Windows logo> + x*.

*ALL PROGRAMS ALTERNATIVES*

That still leaves a big gap--All Programs. I have two solutions. First I simply put a shortcut to the All Programs folder (C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs) on the desktop. Double clicking that gives me a list of programs different from but very similar to XP's (but no cascading) or 7's. If you want to add a desktop shortcut to a program the easiest way I know is to open this folder - right click and hold on the program and drag it to the desktop - release and choose 'Create shortcuts here.'

But I don't use that folder much, because with some preparation the Start screen is a fine All Programs list. Get to it by clicking the Start button or with *< Windows logo>*.

Preparing, actually customizing, the Start screen is annoying to do, but only has to be done once (and then tweaked over time). Each of us will differ in the details, but that's desirable.

Right click on a tile and you will see several options (at the bottom of the screen prior to 8.1 Update). I chose "smaller" for most tiles and also turned off the "live" action on most. A few that I was positive I would not use I removed. Now for the fun and useful part--rearrange the tiles. You can drag the tiles wherever you want and add "section titles" as *davehc* explains here. You can start reading that post at the heading "*Metro users*" and please remember that "Metro" (at that time) has been replaced by "Modern UI." Note that beginning with 8.1 Update (April 8, 2014) you can pin an App to the TaskBar just like regular applications.

Select categories, or sections, that make sense for you. Arrange them from most used on the left to least likely to be used on the right. That will greatly cut down on scrolling. Pressing the *< Enter>* key is the same as clicking on the first tile, so I put the Desktop tile first. After booting I needn't look at the Start screen when I don't want to; just press *< Enter>*. Don't worry about removing too many tiles, as you can display all possible tiles (all possible programs) by clicking the down arrow at the lower left of the screen. You can see the left side of my current Start screen in the attachment.

*CHARMS BAR: Settings, Devices, Start, Share, Search*

Familiarize yourself with the Charms Bar (Settings and Search seem to be the only useful ones to me). Get it by *< Windows logo> + c* or by hovering your mouse pointer in the upper right or lower right corner. Note that the Settings charm is for the operating system when you are not in an App, and is for that particular (Windows Store) App when you are in one. For some things you seem to have to go through the traditional Control Panel, for some you have to go through the Settings on the Charm Bar, and for some you can do either.

*SHUT DOWN, HIBERNATE, RESTART*

Shutting down (or Restart or Hibernate) was another sore point in Windows 8. In Windows 8.1 simply right click on the Start button to see "Shut down or sign out" options as we did in previous Windows' Start menus. Beginning with 8.1 Update these power options are also easily found at the upper right of the Start Screen.

*OTHER "HIDDEN" FUNCTIONS*

If you can't find something else (e.g., Device Manager, Windows Update, Disk Management) it's probably in the Control Panel or Quick Access menu. And, of course, you can use the Search. If you are on the Start screen you can just start typing and it begins searching for programs--both "real" programs and Windows Store Apps. By default the search will be "Everywhere" but you can restrict it to Settings or Files. Beginning with 8.1 Update there is also a Search option at the upper right of the Start Screen.

*KEYBOARD SHORT-CUTS*

*< Windows logo>* Go directly to the Start screen
*< Windows logo> + c* Charms Bar
*< Windows logo> + d* Go directly to the Desktop
*< Windows logo> + q* Query (Search)
*< Windows logo> + x* Quick aXcess menu
*< Windows logo> + < prtscrn>* Puts image of screen (.png) into the Screenshots folder in the default pictures folder

And a whole bunch more in Windows 8 keyboard shortcuts

*WINDOWS STORE APP PARTIAL SCREENS*

Even though I don't want to try to cover Windows Store Apps I think it's important for people to know that they are not completely stuck in full screen mode. Grab (with the mouse pointer) the top of a full screen App and pull it down until the App becomes a smaller window. Then drag it towards either side. It will become a partial screen, which you can re-size (by dragging a side of the App) to use 1/3, 1/2 or 2/3 of the total screen. In the remaining portion you can then run any other App or application, including the Desktop. Not the adjustable sized or overlapping windows we like, but better than full screen. Beginning with the 8.1 Update (April 8, 2014) see the choices provided by clicking on the icon at the extreme top left of an App screen.

*SUMMARY*

Anybody who knew Windows last century had to learn new ways to do the same stuff in XP. And Vista. And Windows 7. And now in Windows 8.1. It can be done! And 8.1 Update makes usage even easier and a little more natural, especially for non touch screens.


----------



## cuttlefish

Thanks for all that info TN!

I've transitioned from every Win OS since V3.0 but Win 8 has really had me in the quicksand! I know I can make it like Win 7 but somehow that seems like admitting failure to me so I just keep on keeping on ........... learning a few more tricks as I go along. Just hope it is worth it in the long run!

All the tips and hints much appreciated!


----------



## TerryNet

Some changes were made in the April 8, 2014 Windows 8.1 Update to make life easier for keyboard and mouse/touchpad users. I made edits in the first post to accommodate, and summarize them here.

By default login goes directly to the desktop if there is no touch screen.

Apps now have some options--minimize, exit, half screen, etc., on a small bar along the top. The bar plays hide and seek, so hover your mouse pointer at the top of the screen to make the options appear.

Right click on a Tile and now get a traditional context menu instead of a few options at the bottom of the screen. Note that you can now pin a tile to the TaskBar, and running Modern UI Apps will show on the TaskBar.

Start Screen now includes Power and Search buttons at the upper right.


----------



## Harrier-USA

I just set everything up and dived in. I came up for air a few times (more than a few if the truth were known) but things are falling into place day by day and what is mentioned here is just about how I tripped over stuff.

I did read somewhere that you cannot do a non-invasive system repair anymore which is a shame as that feature helped me a few times on my older XP machine. I also read that the system restore feature is gone or has changed..... But, I found that to NOT be true.... it's there, you just have to look. I found a lengthy article about it and after going through 10 pages, I came across another that was only 2 pages and that was much easier to understand and that got my vote.

So far, so good and I will be checking in here on a regular basis to see if there is anything to learn.


----------



## django47

cuttlefish said:


> Thanks for all that info TN!
> 
> I've transitioned from every Win OS since V3.0 but Win 8 has really had me in the quicksand! I know I can make it like Win 7 but somehow that seems like admitting failure to me so I just keep on keeping on ........... learning a few more tricks as I go along. Just hope it is worth it in the long run!
> 
> All the tips and hints much appreciated!


And by the time you have got your present windows licked, a different version comes out and so you have to start all over again (lol).


----------

